# 2018 Grizzly Tracker w/ 60hp Mercury



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW!!
2018 Grizzly Tracker 1754 SC w/ 60hp Mercury. Options include camo seats, front fishing chair, live well, front storage, rear storage, side console, navigation lights, cleats and aluminum prop. 36hrs on motor and warranty until 3/29/23. Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics. Call today 361-651-2628 for more details.
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

